# The "looking badass while holding a stuffed animal" Challenge



## lukebtc (Apr 18, 2016)

See if it can be done.









Low effort first attempt.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

lukebtc said:


> See if it can be done.
> 
> View attachment 517674
> 
> ...



OMG, my niece has the same sloth! We named him Paul Rudd! XD


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

i tried


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

lukebtc said:


> See if it can be done.
> 
> View attachment 517674
> 
> ...


Have you ever considered acting in westerns  ?


----------



## lukebtc (Apr 18, 2016)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Have you ever considered acting in westerns  ?


Because my sidekick and I just scream Wild West lol

I'd freaking love to act in anything, I'd just likely be terrible at it


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

leictreon said:


> i tried
> 
> View attachment 518130


Your plushie is the plush that will PIERCE THE HEAVENS!



lukebtc said:


> Because my sidekick and I just scream Wild West lol


YES, THAT WOULD BE ADORABLE!!!

A sloth sidekick!? OMG @[email protected] Just kill me now, the cuteness is too much to bare! :bored:

He could crawl on your back a whisper words of encouragement as you bring law to the lawless land!


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't have any stuffed animals, but her is a creepy picture of me with my sleeping dog!










Creepy is kinda badass, yeah? No? Okay... .__.


Edit: What I meant to say is: I don't have any stuffed animals at my apartment. They all at my Parent's house. I love STUFFED ANIMALS!


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Ohhhhh stuffed plush toys. I was bracing myself for actual stuffed_ animals._

Kinda disappointed. :/


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Miniblini said:


> I don't have any stuffed animals, but her is a creepy picture of me with my sleeping dog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty adorable tho... Badass adorable maybe?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Not quite sure where my stuffed animals went, so here's the next best thing. 

*heavenly, rising angel music*


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I definitely do not own any stuffed animals.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

View attachment 518266


Small ceramic hippo will have to do.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Strong resemblance? 









I would've stole my sister's vape for this, but I'm trying to cleanse my soul of any fuckboys.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I wanted to post a picture of myself with my favorite stuffed animal; my long slender & slinky katana blade, but I unfortunately forgot it in my last victim. 

I just think, "ha, ha yes, that would be the perfect stuffed animal to post" but alas, no it is gone. My last victim, was truly honorable in his defeat and death.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I wanted to post a picture of myself with my favorite stuffed animal; my long slender & slinky katana blade, but I unfortunately forgot it in my last victim.
> 
> I just think, "ha, ha yes, that would be the perfect stuffed animal to post" but alas, no it is gone. My last victim, was truly honorable in his defeat and death.


I am truly sorry for your loss. Hopefully you still have your companion sword to take a glorious picture with? A wakizashi perhaps?


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Miniblini said:


> I am truly sorry for your loss. Hopefully you still have your companion sword to take a glorious picture with? A wakizashi perhaps?


No, I am pretty sure they have all sacrificed their mortally crafted and sturdily spindly daggers in place of my life and place in this world.

There is nothing left to do now, but wait.

Await my next task.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> No, I am pretty sure they have all sacrificed their mortally crafted and sturdily spindly daggers in place of my life and place in this world.
> 
> There is nothing left to do now, but wait.
> 
> Await my next task.


Tis a lonely path you walk....

edit: srsly tho, not even ninja stars?


----------

